# am i being impatient?



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

i know the nature of IBS is up and down, but for my first week on Paxil i did not feel any IBS pain. perhaps i was bogged down with the nausea and fatigue. that much has disappeared now.. but today i was back to my old bloated, uncomfortable self.i know drugs hit everybody differently, but can anybody here tell me how long it took for the paxil to help their IBS symptoms? i am type C. have been taking paxil for 10 days - 20 mg.thanks,-meg


----------



## allan123 (Apr 9, 2003)

paxil will not affect the constipation directly, just the stress and anxiety which can have a secondary effect on the consipation.it takes at least a week and a half to two weeks to kick in.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

My doctor took me off of Paxil because of constipation.He put me on Zoloft and it seemed to work better for my anxiety,but i don't notice it affecting my stomach eather way.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Paxil takes up to 6 weeks to work. You won't feel any beneficial effects for at least 10 days, everyone is different. Paxil didn't work for me at all so I've started on Cipramil (Celexa is the U.S. name I think). Don't know how long that'll take to work though.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey flowergirl, what exactly are you taking celexa for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm taking celexa to see if it helps the loud noises in my gut and rectum that results from gas that won't come out smoothly. Specialists thought less anxiety would help. I feel unusually happier on Celexa, but it hasn't helped at all for the symptoms I have, I guess I am still getting anxious though (who wouldn't, it's taken my life away). I've been on it 9 days now, it may be too early to tell.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I see. Yes who wouldn't get anxious indeed when our lives are turned upside down. Good luck!


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Been on Celexa now for 3 weeks. I've just had 3 days of better symptoms (not completely though). Am feeling a bit TOO happy though, giggly and talking too loud and fast, I'm very hyped. Guess that feeling may deminish though.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Some antidepressants have the tendency to make you manic or uncover some manic feelings. Please report it to your doc and request a change, flower girl


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

what about ones for abdominal pain? i've been doing some reading and tricylcine ones are best arent they?how long do the side effects of anti depressants last? does everyone get side effects? (stupid question maybe!)


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

since i posted my intial question.. the paxil (now week 7) has been working VERY well. constipation is still an issue but the pain is virtually gone. it's amazing. some discomfort when i get very constipated, but no pain.i had to adjust my dose to 20mg in the AM, and 10mg in the PM.no more side-effects!-meg


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

really? that is EXCELLENT! did you get a lot of abdominal pain and now it's all gone? gosh....that's excellent for you!


----------

